# [SOLVED] Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)



## ManBear

Hello, my problem is with this error happening to a few programs. I've look all over the place for a fix but getting me no where:banghead: Now, I am not the most tech savy person but I understand a little, but the most I can gather is that it's a .dll issue. 

I have tried scr scan thing in the cmd console it fixed a lot of things but it didn't fix the main issue, then I tried somthing called Depends Walker which I had no clue what I was looking at so please can someone help but explain it to me?


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)*

Have you tried Windows 7 Repair Environment? What is the make and model of you machine?


----------



## ManBear

*Re: Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)*

No I havn't tried that and my machine is custom.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500k 3.30GHz
*MOBO:* MSI P67A-C43 (MS-7673)
*RAM:* x2 Corsair PC3-10700H (667 MHz) 8GB
*VIDEO CARD:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE 1GB


----------



## dai

*Re: Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)*

power supply

make
model
wattage

7b is usually the hard drive

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## shawnpb

*Re: Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)*

Use your Windows 7 DVD boot with it.

Load from Cd or DVD press any key.....
Press any key

Files will load select language then select "Repair Your Computer"
The RE will attempt to detect an installation of Windows 7 is present.
Select the installation in the list then ok RE will attempt to fix any errors.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)*

If Jack's suggestion fails you will continue on to the *RE* (Recovery Environment) here you can choose Command Prompt and press enter> In the Command Prompt type in *chkdsk C: /R *and press enter. Check Disk will try and fix any file errors.


----------



## ManBear

*Re: Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)*

Thank you for the help I had to do the chkdsk thing and that worked out thanks again for the help:thumb:


----------



## dai

*Re: Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)*

glad you have it sorted


----------



## MarkTSF

Thread re-opened in case others have the same issue with this start error 0xc000007b.

Mark


----------



## circa_fabo_69aa

Hi guys. 

I am also having this issue. I have tried all avenues to repair this damn issue. It's becoming a real PAIN now. 

I have run Windows Repair Environment. 
I have repaired/reinstalled C++, framework, DirectX.
I have downloaded the correct DLL files and gone into safe mode and place them in the Wendows/System32 files. 
Even done the ChKDsk from higher in this thread. 

I have a fresh install of Windows as I recently had my HDD fail. I'm now running on a Samsung EVO 840 512GB SSD. 

I have no idea where to go from here. I am LOST! I would greatly appreciate your help with this one. 

Cheers


----------



## jpechlin

Solved!
I just ran into this same problem with CS4 today. I have not changed anything, other than standard windows updates. I have Win7 SP1. I saw another thread on another website that recommended that I start msconfig and select both the services tab and startup tab and click on enable all and restart the computer. This did not help my problem. However, I went back to msconfig and deselected adobe update services under the services tab, and deselected Adobe CS4 service manager under the startup tab and now everything works great!


----------



## jpechlin

However, I went back to msconfig and deselected adobe update services under the services tab, and deselected Adobe CS4 service manager under the startup tab and now everything works great!

Update! The above method worked for 2 days...then stopped working. ***. This is a clean purchased CS4. I don't have any issues with windows 7 or my hard drive.


----------



## jpechlin

jpechlin said:


> However, I went back to msconfig and deselected adobe update services under the services tab, and deselected Adobe CS4 service manager under the startup tab and now everything works great!
> 
> Update! The above method worked for 2 days...then stopped working. ***. This is a clean purchased CS4. I don't have any issues with windows 7 or my hard drive.


Ok...just reinstalled 
*Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable Package (x64)*



Now it works again!:smile:


----------

